# Dehorn with rubber bands



## sv.maple (Feb 16, 2014)

Has anyone dehorned thier calves with rubber bands. Ive always use the burn the bud off when small but last spring i didnt get them done so now they have horns i want off and wanted to try. Im working towards all polled cattle so dont have to deal with it in future but takes time


----------



## Jersey/guernsey (Nov 12, 2012)

I've used rubber bands to dehorn. Worked well, but placement was kind of tricky. You have to be sure that the band is down below the base of the horn all around. Then after about six/ten weeks the horns fall off. There will be some bleeding and a scabe maeby the size of a half doller.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

They are still young enough to have them cut off. It's a lot quicker and easier than the bands. My vet does it and it's pretty simple, just do it before fly season.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Are you speaking of common rubber bands or elastrator bands?


----------



## sv.maple (Feb 16, 2014)

I put bands on lastnight ill see what they do but if not off by mid april ill probobly just cut them off before i let out ta pasture and the flies start. I used the thick green bands used to dock cows tails


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

There is a specific band for de-horning, I don't know if the green ones for banding will work or not. Might call a vet and find out.


----------



## Jersey/guernsey (Nov 12, 2012)

The green ones work fine. when I started banding that is what my vet told me to use.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

My vet does it, easy peasy.


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

Did you put duct tape or anything on the bands to protect them? I know that the people that make the callicrate bander recommend doing to to protect the band.


----------



## sv.maple (Feb 16, 2014)

I didnt put any duct tape on. I thought about it but they seemed to sit right down in good so i figured id see what happened. Theyre all tied in the barn so if one does break off ill see and put new one on and will tape them


----------



## Madyparker2014 (Mar 3, 2014)

Never even heard of this


----------



## sv.maple (Feb 16, 2014)

Just thought id update. I looked at the bands i put on and theyre deffinatly working all are sunk in nicely. The smaller ones are looking like theyll be off soon.


----------

